# DNS/DHCP Problem



## mike_electron (Apr 17, 2008)

this is from netdiag:

Starting test: systemlog
* The System Event log test
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0xC00007E3
Time Generated: 08/19/2009 07:20:01
Event String: The server was unable to allocate from the systemnonpaged pool because the pool was empty. 
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x00000423
Time Generated: 08/19/2009 07:28:46
Event String: The DHCP service failed to see a directory serverfor authorization. 
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 08/19/2009 07:58:00
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record'_ldap._tcp.MYDOMAIN.COM. 600 IN SRV 0 100 389 MYSERVER.MYDOMAIN.COM.' failed on the following DNS server: DNS server IP address: <UNAVAILABLE> Returned Response Code (RCODE): 0 Returned Status Code: 0 For computers and users to locate this domaincontroller, this record must be registered inDNS. USER ACTION Determine what might have caused this failure,resolve the problem, and initiate registration ofthe DNS records by the domain controller. Todetermine what might have caused this failure,run DCDiag.exe. You can find this program on theWindows Server 2003 installation CD inSupport\Tools\support.cab. To learn more aboutDCDiag.exe, see Help and Support Center. Toinitiate registration of the DNS records by thisdomain controller, run 'nltest.exe /dsregdns'from the command prompt on the domain controlleror restart Net Logon service. Nltest.exe isavailable in the Microsoft Windows ServerResource Kit CD. Or, you can manually add this record to DNS,but it is not recommended. ADDITIONAL DATA Error Value: %%10055 
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 08/19/2009 07:58:00
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record'_ldap._tcp.Default-First-Site-Name._sites.MYDOMAIN.COM. 600 IN SRV 0 100 389 MYSERVER.MYDOMAIN.COM.' failed on the following DNS server: DNS server IP address: <UNAVAILABLE> Returned Response Code (RCODE): 0 Returned Status Code: 0 For computers and users to locate this domaincontroller, this record must be registered inDNS. USER ACTION Determine what might have caused this failure,resolve the problem, and initiate registration ofthe DNS records by the domain controller. Todetermine what might have caused this failure,run DCDiag.exe. You can find this program on theWindows Server 2003 installation CD inSupport\Tools\support.cab. To learn more aboutDCDiag.exe, see Help and Support Center. Toinitiate registration of the DNS records by thisdomain controller, run 'nltest.exe /dsregdns'from the command prompt on the domain controlleror restart Net Logon service. Nltest.exe isavailable in the Microsoft Windows ServerResource Kit CD. Or, you can manually add this record to DNS,but it is not recommended. ADDITIONAL DATA Error Value: %%10055 
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0xC004000B
Time Generated: 08/19/2009 08:03:04
Event String: The driver detected a controller error on\Device\Scsi\adpu160m1. 
......................... MYSERVER failed test systemlog

please help...


----------



## mike_electron (Apr 17, 2008)

i tried this in command prompt:

nltest.exe /dsregdns

then do,

dcdiag /v > dcdiag.txt

the result now is:

Starting test: systemlog
* The System Event log test
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0xC0001B77
Time Generated: 08/19/2009 08:20:33
(Event String could not be retrieved)
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0xC0001B77
Time Generated: 08/19/2009 08:41:38
(Event String could not be retrieved)
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0xC0001B7A
Time Generated: 08/19/2009 09:03:09
(Event String could not be retrieved)
......................... MYSERVER failed test systemlog

the rest it displays PASSED.


----------

